# PSU Required for Zotac gtx550ti



## tv1991 (Nov 30, 2012)

I am planning to buy Zotac gtx550ti graphic card....
Will *Seasonic ECO 600 600 Watts PSU* be enough for my system?
Will be buying it from flipkart with link Seasonic ECO 600 600 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

My system config is as follows:
1)Intel DG31PR Motherboard
2)Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz Processor
3)2GB DDR2 RAM
4)SATA 250GB HDD
5)2 LG Optical Drives


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yep, its more than enough.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't buy GTX550Ti..... its an older generation card and consumes way more power. I've personally used it (now shifted to HD7950). Get Sapphire or MSI or ASUS  HD7770 cards which would cost you only 500 Rs. more than Zotac 550ti...

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
or
MSI GRAPHIC CARD R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC
or
Build your pc


If you can increase budget get 650Ti 

Asus GTX 650 Ti Graphic Card
Theitdepot - Asus Geforce GTX650 Ti 1GB DDR5 Nvdia PCI E Graphic Cards (GTX650TI-1GD5)


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 1, 2012)

There aren't many reviews available online for the ECO series.

But It should be a good psu since its made by seasonic. 

You can also go for a Corsair counterpart i.e GS600 V2.3 locally for ~4.5k.  can provide slightly better output on the 12V rail. Plus, you ll have the best service in India.

And yes, the 550 Ti is not a good option for gamers at its price in India. Especially when u have the HD 7770 available these days for almost the same price.


----------

